

Ask HN: Privacy conscious analytics? - thatusertwo

I want to understand how people are using my product, however privacy is a central tenet of it. How can I implement analytics without having to share users info with 3rd parties (Google etc)?
======
craigkerstiens
Mint (<http://haveamint.com/>) is a very popular self hosted analytics
package. Though depending on how strict your privacy concerns truly are you
should still look into google analytics. Google doesn't allow you to store PII
according to their Terms of Service. Though they do get various data, much of
it would be hard for them to link back to a distinct user. With that said if
privacy is still a top concern Mint is a great choice and many people even
without the privacy concern are opting for it over google analytics.

------
bayareaguy
You'll need to deploy your own private log analytics. While there are plenty
of products developed over the past decade to help you do this, the "in"
approach these days is a combination of Hadoop for storage and ETL and a more
traditional data warehouse for summary queries and reports. Several
presenters[1] at Hadoop World 2010 covered this.

1- [http://www.cloudera.com/company/press-center/hadoop-world-
ny...](http://www.cloudera.com/company/press-center/hadoop-world-nyc/agenda/)

------
chrismiller
Check out <http://piwik.org/>. It's a self hosted stats package.

------
petervandijck
Self-host.

